# Problem with installing TortoriseHg



## htutt (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,

I installed devel/tortorisehg2 successfully. But when I run "thg" or click on TortoriseHg icon from menu of Gnome, I got "TortoriseHg Bug Report" window and then just OK to close the window. Not running real TortoriseHg. The Bug Report window shows the following message:


```
#!python
** Mercurial version (2.5.1).  TortoiseHg version (2.6)
** Command: --nofork
** CWD: /usr/home/htutt
** Encoding: US-ASCII
** Extensions loaded: 
** Python version: 2.7.3 (default, Jan 28 2013, 11:36:05) [GCC 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]]
** Qt-4.8.4 PyQt-4.9.6
    
This version of TortoriseHg requires Mercurial version 2.3.n to 2.4.n, but found 2.5.1
```

I think it is needed to be upgrade TortoriseHg port itself to run with Mercurial version 2.5.1 which is the latest port. 
And, I installed devel/hgview. But it was failed with error. A part of the error message is the following:


```
running build_curses
running build_doc
gmake: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/hgview/work/hgview-1.6.2/build/doc'
asciidoc -d manpage -b docbook -o hgview.1.xml ../../doc/hgview.1.txt
xmlto man hgview.1.xml
xmlto: /usr/ports/devel/hgview/work/hgview-1.6.2/build/doc/hgview.1.xml does not validate (status 3)
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd
/usr/ports/devel/hgview/work/hgview-1.6.2/build/doc/hgview.1.xml:2: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
D DocBook XML V4.5//EN" "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
                                                                               ^
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd
warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
Document /usr/ports/devel/hgview/work/hgview-1.6.2/build/doc/hgview.1.xml does not validate
gmake: *** [hgview.1] Error 13
rm hgview.1.xml
gmake: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/hgview/work/hgview-1.6.2/build/doc'
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "setup.py", line 337, in <module>
    main()
  File "setup.py", line 333, in main
    **kwargs
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/core.py", line 152, in setup
    dist.run_commands()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 953, in run_commands
    self.run_command(cmd)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 972, in run_command
    cmd_obj.run()
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/command/build.py", line 127, in run
    self.run_command(cmd_name)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/cmd.py", line 326, in run_command
    self.distribution.run_command(command)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/distutils/dist.py", line 972, in run_command
    cmd_obj.run()
  File "setup.py", line 159, in run
    check_call(['gmake', '-C', self.build_dir, '-f', '../../doc/Makefile', 'VPATH=../../doc'])
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 511, in check_call
    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)
subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['gmake', '-C', 'build/doc', '-f', '../../doc/Makefile', 'VPATH=../../doc']' returned non-zero exit status 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hgview.
```

Before I installed those ports, I upgraded ports with [CMD=""]portsnap fetch update[/CMD] and [CMD=""]portupgrade -ai[/CMD]. All ports in my system were upgraded.

I would like to know also which gui tool for mercurial is optional used on FreeBSD.
Thank you.


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 16, 2013)

htutt said:
			
		

> And, I installed devel/hgview. But it was failed with error. A part of the error message is the following:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It seems to be missing some dependencies, do the following in meta-port textproc/docbook:

`# cd /usr/ports/textproc/docbook && rm config && make deinstall clean install`

Then, reinstall textproc/xmlto. To finally, retrying to install devel/hgview. 


			
				htutt said:
			
		

> I would like to know also which gui tool for mercurial is optional used on FreeBSD.



If you want use another GUI interface for Mercurial, try www/py-rhodecode that works with both Mercurial and Git.


----------



## htutt (Feb 17, 2013)

It's great! I got hgview installed successfully. And I also installed py-rhodecode. Thank you very much, Mr. cpu82. It's very helpful. Thank you.


----------

